# Wharton KC Fishing Tournament-- Matagorda Harbor



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

*Fishing Tournament*
_JUNE 1st 2013_​​*Charity Event*​*Knights of Columbus* council #3262​Wharton, TX​1St annual tournament, in Matagorda, TX​Prizes for Red Fish, Flounder, Trout, and Gafftop​ 
For info and entry contact:
Russell Sciba
Email: [email protected]
Call or Text: 361-658-3697


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

*more info*

*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS *​
*1**st Annual Fr. M.I. Hurley Council 3262 *​
*Wharton, TX *

*Fishing Tournament 2013 *
*Saturday - June 1st 2013 *
Matagorda Harbor - Russell's Bait &Tackle 
Registration: 
Entry fee is $200 per team: up to four anglers per team 
Entries must be mailed by May 20, 2013 
Prizes Awarded For ​
*1st *and *2nd *Place ​
*Heaviest Trout, Redfish, & Flounder *

Prizes are based on number of entrees. ** 
$40 Side Pot - Payback 75% 
*Redfish with most spots, heaviest Gafftop Catfish, & Stringer: 3Reds, 2Trout, 1Flounder *
*(Must have all 6 fish for stringer pot) *
For more information please contact: 
Russell Sciba 361-658-3697 Jason Hubenak 979-533-4670 
ONE TEAM WINNER PER CATEGORY 
** 50% of entry goes back to the KC council 3262, Wharton TX 
We are a non-profit organization giving back to our community ​
*:doowapstaENTRY FORM *

One form per team - Max of 4 anglers per team ​
Team Captain: ________________ Angler 2:______________ Angler 3:_________________ Angler 4:___________________ Email: _______________________ Phone: _____________________ ​
Address: ______________________________ City________________________ Zip_________________ ​

Side Pots $40 each per team 

___Redfish with most spots ___ Heaviest Gafftop ___ Stringer: 3Reds, 2Trout, 1Flounder 
Total Payment: _______ Make Checks Payable To: "Knights of Columbus 3262" 
Mail Entries & Payment to: Russell Sciba PO Box 333 Boling, TX 77420 ​




*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS *​
​*1st *​
*Annual Fr. M.I. Hurley Council 3262 *​
*Wharton, TX *

*Fishing Tournament 2013 Rules *​


1. Tournament is open to the public. This is an amateur tournament so no guides allowed. Teams will be composed of one to four anglers per boat. ​
2. Tournament hours will be one half hour before sunrise until weigh in. 
​*Weigh in will start at 3:00 pm and end at 5:00 pm. *At least one participant from the team must be in line with fish in hand at Matagorda Harbor by *5:00 pm *or the team will be disqualified. In the event of a tie the earlier weigh-in shall win the tie. ​
3. All fishing will be done in the Matagorda Bay complex (both live and artificial bait) may be used. 
4. All fish must be caught with rod and reel in accordance with the current Texas Parks and Wildlife fishing rules and regulations. Fish must be caught on the day of the tournament. Tournament weigh master will have the final say in the matter. 
 All redfish entered must be within slot limits of 20" to 28". 
Once a fish is measured by the weigh master it may not be substituted with another fish. 
 Fish not meeting tournament requirements or state law requirements will be thrown out. 
5. The weigh master's decision is final. There will be no cheating (all winners may be subject to a polygraph test) 
6. For safety and legal reasons all entrants shall follow Texas State Laws regarding the use of alcohol while participating in this tournament. 
7. Wade fishing is allowed, but all team members must fish from the same boat. 
There will be no splitting of teams by using more than one boat. Also there will be no pooling of fish between teams. 
8. Any violation of these rules will result in disqualification of the entire team. 
These decisions will be made by the tournament committee officials and will be final. 
9. Each contestant, evidenced by his/her entry in the tournament, does hereby release and agree to protect, indemnify and hold harmless, the tournament committee form and against any and all claims, demands, causes of action of any sort and damages resulting from an accident, incident or occurrence arising from, incidental to, or in any way resulting from his/her participation in this tournament. Each contestant hereby further covenants and agrees for him/herself, his/her heirs, successors and assigners, that they will not make and claim or institute and suit or action at law or equity the committee, it's agents, representatives, successors or assigns, arising out of injury or damage a contestant may suffer while participating in this tournament. 
10. This is a charitable event, and we appreciate all entries. Remember, the committee chairman has the final say on any conflict or problem. This is not negotiable. ​


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Please contact us via phone or email... Don't check PMs very often so sorry if we haven't gotten to you yet.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Tournament is listed on www.matagordabay.com under tournament listings. We also want to thank our newest sponsors for helping us out: Chicken Boy Lures, Rockport Rattler, Fish Skinz fishing apparel, and Hogie Lures.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

This years tournament will be held on May 31st. Rules and entry are the same as last year. We have many great door prizes including brute & yeti coolers. If you have any questions please contact via phone or email. Thanks for your support!


----------

